# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Tunjukan Jati Diri Anda Kawan

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu N Pren

Dahulu pernah kita punya 1 thread memuat foto diri namun entah kenapa ga ketemu nih dan pas juga ada banyak teman teman member baru yang belum kenal muka satu sama lain. Dalam kesemapatan ini dikala kadar narsis saya lagi tinggi n mao eksis juga, perkenankan saya mao mejeng sekaligus memperkenalkan teman teman saya, kalo foto nya ada di saya


Ki-Ka : Mark Gardner, Glen Gading Koi, Harry Gen Koi

Monggo, jangan malu malu, tampilkan foto kita semua disini...

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Kalo yang ini, foto model yang langganan juara



Om SBW alias Achmad Soni

----------


## Glenardo

Kalo yang ini, pemilik Male Champion AIYKS kemaren


Om Wilson Fei Koi berdiri disebelahnya Om Sugiarto Budiono ( Owner Jakarta Koi Center )

----------


## ademilanforever

Ki-Ka : Lukas Saungkoi, Edy Light-C, Andriyana, Ahmad, SBW, Rahmat

----------


## Abied

Cari2 File dulu hehehehe...

----------


## Glenardo

> Ki-Ka : Lukas Saungkoi, Edy Light-C, Andriyana, Ahmad, SBW, Rahmat



Wah kalo om yg ini, kudu lebih konkret nih...foto berdua antara om rahmat n om ahmad.. Jadi teman teman bisa lebih mengenal n ga salah sapa..He4x..

----------


## koilokal

om rahmat dan om ahmad adikkakak ya??

----------


## andriyana

> om rahmat dan om ahmad adikkakak ya??


 twinkoi, Om..alias kembar :Becky:

----------


## panoramix

permisi... numpang menunjukkan jati diri. 

Wtih Mr. Hajime Isa dan Mr. Hiroshi Toyama, pas maen ke surabaya habis kois festival kmrn.

----------


## Monggalana

numpang nampang
Ki-Ka = Daniel (imperial), heri, andrew, endo (finefujikoi), wibobo, julius, tommy

----------


## dattairadian

Tebak-tebak buah manggis  ::

----------


## chivas

> Tebak-tebak buah manggis


Numpang nanya...itu yg jongkok paling kiri dukun koi yg terkenal itu bkn yah.....

----------


## Glenardo

[/CENTER]
 [CENTER]

Menkar

----------


## h3ln1k

> Tebak-tebak buah manggis


pake tebak2 segala bikin bingung orang  ::  dari ki-ka : agung pribadi, yudi hp, luki, opa rudi, ferry tapos, mbah datta, eno

----------


## h3ln1k

> 


ki-ka : Menkar, Ng Yit Kok (Presiden ZNA Malaysia)

----------


## dattairadian

> pake tebak2 segala bikin bingung orang  dari ki-ka : agung pribadi, yudi hp, luki, opa rudi, ferry tapos, mbah datta, eno


Saratusss  ::

----------


## wibowosantoso

> numpang nampang
> Ki-Ka = Daniel (imperial), heri, andrew, endo (finefujikoi), wibobo, julius, tommy


Ralat :
Ki-Ka = Daniel (imperial), heri, andrew, endo (finefujikoi), wibowo, julius, tommy

----------


## SHOWAKU

> Numpang nanya...itu yg jongkok paling kiri dukun koi yg terkenal itu bkn yah.....


O yang ada sumi spot di hidung ya om ??  :Heh: 
Dukun yang bisa bikin koi jadi apa om ??kayak gini  ya  :Spy: 
Bengkok jadi lurus ? Lurus jadi bengkok ?? :Ohwell:

----------


## chivas

> O yang ada sumi spot di hidung ya om ?? 
> Dukun yang bisa bikin koi jadi apa om ??kayak gini  ya 
> Bengkok jadi lurus ? Lurus jadi bengkok ??


Cocok oom....haahhaaha....

----------


## showa

waduh sepertinya ada yg habis minum chivas regal nih................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MASTERRRRRRRR KOIIIIIIIII PLUIT

JULIUS BST

----------


## Monggalana

Jiah don... Rusakkkkk...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Jiah don... Rusakkkkk...


pak kiki aja sampai merhatiin lu bro... kamsia lu ama gw...

----------


## setia_budi

Ki-Ka : Setia Budi (EthanKoi) , Hartono Sukwanto (E7000 - Ketua ZNA Bandung Chapter), Achmad Soni (Wakil Ketua ZNA Bandung Chapter)

----------


## setia_budi

Ki-ka  :
Baris Belakang : andy "Varia Aquarium", Aswin, Uus "junkHill", Ko Aan "Jaya Koi", Pajar "Pajarkoi", om sbw "Blankoi", Dony Lesmana, Yudi "Polar"
Baris Depan : Edi "Light_C", Fahmi "KampungKoi", Ricky "Sompie", Joe Dimas "SongkoKoi", Rudy Poerwo "Koifansbandung", Setia Budi, Julius
Paling depan alias yg moto : Saungkoi alias Ko Lukas

----------


## panoramix

> Ki-ka  :
> Baris Belakang : andy "Varia Aquarium", Aswin, Uus "junkHill", Ko Aan "Jaya Koi", Pajar "Pajarkoi", om sbw "Blankoi", Dony Lesmana, Yudi "Polar"
> Baris Depan : Edi "Light_C", Fahmi "KampungKoi", Ricky "Sompie", Joe Dimas "SongkoKoi", Rudy Poerwo "Koifansbandung", Setia Budi, Julius
> Paling depan alias yg moto : Saungkoi alias Ko Lukas


masih keliatan samar-samar bro fotonya. yang kecilan lg ada nggak? kakakakakakakakaka.......

----------


## Monggalana

Dony lesmana..
Master koi sunter

----------


## tosailover

> Dony lesmana..
> Master koi sunter


hahaha... ngakak sampe keluar air mata nih gw

----------


## Teja Utama

Ada nomor hape nggak, nih?   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Foto kumpul waktu Fei Koi Grow Out di Ciparay

----------


## Glenardo

Foto Om Soegih Fei dengan Matsue di acara penjurian Grow Out Stars Koi

Unity In Diversity Purple

----------


## Glenardo

Foto rombongan nih di penjurian Asia Grow Out 2011 Samurai Koi di Cihanjuang

----------


## Glenardo

Weh, ini foto Om om yang sudah menyandang predikat pemilik GC di Indonesia

Ki-Ka : Om Didi Wikara, Om Yanto Wijaya, Om Hartono ( E7000 ), Om Hendrawan Sudarpo dan Om Kiki Sutarki

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ada nomor hape nggak, nih?


maaf om khusus bagi kuchibeni dibawah nisai... hahahaha

----------


## SHOWAKU

> Dony lesmana..
> Master koi sunter


Jumbo Tosai nih kayaknya ya ?? :Nono:  :Nono:  :Clap2:

----------


## Teja Utama

> maaf om khusus bagi kuchibeni dibawah nisai... hahahaha


Postingannya pagi-pagi sudah bikin orang ngakak.....    ::

----------


## chivas

> Jumbo Tosai nih kayaknya ya ??


 Foto nya bos Gunawan mana nih...?

----------


## sbw

> Dony lesmana..
> Master koi sunter


wkwkwkkkk..... ini mah bosnya tukang urut.... ada hitam ada putih >>>  :Peace:

----------


## tosailover

> wkwkwkkkk..... ini mah bosnya tukang urut.... ada hitam ada putih >>>


Saya kemarin kemarin masih bingung apa sih hitam putih..tetapi kemarin mulai mendapat titik terang..ternyata... ::

----------


## sbw

> Saya kemarin kemarin masih bingung apa sih hitam putih..tetapi kemarin mulai mendapat titik terang..ternyata...


hahahhahhhaaaa yg kemarin hitam putih, shiro atau bekko om  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Saya kemarin kemarin masih bingung apa sih hitam putih..tetapi kemarin mulai mendapat titik terang..ternyata...


Kalo jam segn otak saaya bicara hitam pu hitamputih, itu secara legal kudu sah di depan notaris dan di stempel meterai..Ha4x..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wkwkwkkkk..... ini mah bosnya tukang urut.... ada hitam ada putih >>>


Kang soni mah suka yg hitam jet black.. Ayo ngaku .. Hahaha

----------


## sbw

> Kalo jam segn otak saaya bicara hitam pu hitamputih, itu secara legal kudu sah di depan notaris dan di stempel meterai..Ha4x..


wkwkwkkkkk lw mah ada ada aja... apa urusannya ama notaris... jual beli ikan ya...  :: 




> Kang soni mah suka yg hitam jet black.. Ayo ngaku .. Hahaha


kagak dem balik ke indo suka ngedrop suminya  gak cocok ama air bdg  ::

----------


## tosailover

> hahahhahhhaaaa yg kemarin hitam putih, shiro atau bekko om


Shiro, Om..tategoi.. Ninja bloodline  ::

----------


## tosailover

> Kalo jam segn otak saaya bicara hitam pu hitamputih, itu secara legal kudu sah di depan notaris dan di stempel meterai..Ha4x..


Gak apa, Om. Hampir weekend ini..hayo..ngakuuu..peace , Om.

----------

